# Photo Project #7 - Circles, Spheres and Round things



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*2Cool Photo Project #7*
 

*Title - "Circles, Spheres and Round Things"*

This ones pretty straightforward...

Project expires 10/15. 

In an effort to stimulate the creative process and the exchange of images and critiques on the board I have decided to create bi-monthly photo projects. Here's how it will work&#8230;

A project will be stickied on or about the 1st and 15th of each month and will close on the 15th and 1st of the next month respectively.

A photographer may enter as many images as he or she would like throughout the time of the project on this thread only.

All 2coolers are invited to give feedback, suggestion and critiques for those submissions on the same thread. 

*Images must be taken between the start and end dates of the projects.* You should only submit shots that you have taken.

Images should be kept to 800 pixels on the longest side. Borders are allowed.

Photo manipulation is welcome - at your own risk. 

At the project close the previous winner will select the project winner. The project winner will select the next topic. Should this not happen within 48 hrs I will intervene.

Participation is key both in imagery and feedback


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Hurricane Ike helped with this one....


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

awesome shot Louis!

this is going to be a neat topic.

rosesm


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Well, it's just been one of those days...
Playing with a Russian 16mm Zenitar lens.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

thats 2funny Arlon


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

******, these are supposed to be pictures you shoot during the time of the project not stuff from the archives. The idea is to get you to go out and try something new. If we where posting from our archives I could post 100 decent pictures. Get out there and shoot something NEW! (-:}


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

After Ike, my lantana have just gone off the scale. They're blooming like crazy. Here's a different approach but trying to keep with the theme which includes "Photoshop" efforts.


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

:]


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice Dixie but this is a current project/assignment thing. Pictures from 12/23/07 aren't what this is about. Get out there and shoot some new stuff! The purpose of the project is to get you out to use your camera.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

From this afternoon. 
Natural spheres.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Arlon said:


> ******, these are supposed to be pictures you shoot during the time of the project not stuff from the archives. The idea is to get you to go out and try something new. If we where posting from our archives I could post 100 decent pictures. Get out there and shoot something NEW! (-:}


Oops sorry, i missed the part about it being current. Feel free to delete.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

My title is "Eye On The Flag". I couldn't think of a more suitable title.
Oh, yeah I know "Where's the Visine?"


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Bought a new lens today for hundred bucks at HCE. I have to give this lens some credit on my previous post.


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

I love these creativity projects! I need to find more objects...for now, here's some colorful crayons


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

All intresting. Has me thinking,look out everyone!


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

here's another


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

What is it?


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

it's a hole in your pocket where your wallet used to be (i.e. hole in glass that needs to be replaced now?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Smarty! What is yours? Unusual hole in the ground with water in it?


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

madf1man said:


> Smarty! What is yours? Unusual hole in the ground with water in it?


that's genuine new zealand volcanic rock, i'll have you know.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Cool, I'd have never guessed!


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

lol! fun entries!!


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

*Juvenille chicken striptease.*

Nom Nom


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

*food kick*

..


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

How did you get those eggs to stand up?


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

I waived a chick magnet over them.


J/K. judiciously placed play dough.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Christie, this one is for you..


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Circles, Spheres and Round things*

Here is my first try using my new Nikon D-80 w/kit lense. As you will note I am still having trouble with the focus / DOF. The nice part is I shoot a few shots and go plug them into my computer...then I see the problems. Great fun in any case and I look forward to more experimentation.


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Arlon said:


> Christie, this one is for you..


  love it!


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Fisher Lou said:


> Hurricane Ike helped with this one....


nice lighting! How'd you light this? love the ring detail


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

I aimed the rings toward the sunlight and metered in the center. Shot in raw I added some midtone, contrast, and adjusted the brightness. Waited till 4:45 pm for the sunlight to hit it just right. Used my 100-400 at 400mm. The background is a fence line shadow. 1/1000 at 5.6 400iso. No flash.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

seawings said:


> Here is my first try using my new Nikon D-80 w/kit lense. As you will note I am still having trouble with the focus / DOF. The nice part is I shoot a few shots and go plug them into my computer...then I see the problems. Great fun in any case and I look forward to more experimentation.


your first try with the same camera i have? oh mh gosh, i had better shape up and step my learning up a notch. that's a great first try!!!

rosesm


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Some water drops


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

Neat colors!what are they sitting on?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

fishingnotcatching said:


> Neat colors!what are they sitting on?


They are sitting on top of a DVD disk. The first one is lit with sunlight. The second is lit with a 5-LED flashlight.


----------

